
Universal Basic Robot (why I think a Basic Robot is better than Basic Income) - creatorkarma
https://medium.com/future-feed/universal-basic-robot-2b6e795dfdc0
======
creatorkarma
I'd like to offer this thought as an alternative to one more give money to
everyone proposal that has been popping up all over on news sites.

------
WheelsAtLarge
ok, I missed it. What's basic robot? The author never defines it as far as I
can tell.

~~~
creatorkarma
Universal Basic Robot is a reference to the concept that we can provide
everyone a service robot that can perform all the actions necessary to ensure
their housing, food and healthcare needs. This is a new idea - the prospect of
creating such a versatile helperbot is not new however. Just the concept of
giving everyone one instead of giving everyone a stipend.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
Thanks for the definition, interesting idea. I hope people start to define how
this can be accomplished. I've heard for a while now about basic income but
I've yet to read how it can be implemented given our current social
environment. I rather read more about how to make it a reality rather than
it's good or bad. Like everything, it can be debated for ever but we won't
really know it's benefits or shortcomings unless it's put into place. The
basic income advocates have started with pilot projects which is good. It
would be nice to at least start the discussion on how to implement it for
basic robot.

